# Wtb 230Rs



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking for a 230RS, ready to hit the road for some adventure.

Located in California, so anything this side of the Rockies is ideal. Haven't checked into shipping rates, but not ruling out something further. Is anyone selling right now?

Found one, never mind.


----------

